# Daily Driving GT3076r build



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

*Better Things Build, VW, AUDI*



> Some background info, I am 18 years old, Ive had this car for a year now. Previously I owned a 2000 Golf 1.8t when i was 16. I am slowly trying to gather up some money towards a BT build for this car. Just decided to make a thread to track my progress for this car. Don't hate  Feedback or Ideas appreciated though.





> So now its 11.1.2011 and I am 19 Alot has changed I hope for the better, here is the car as it stands. Haters will hate but I learned quite a bit since Last time i Updated this thread.


 04.19.12 
And it still continues after swapping the 50 trim to a PTE 5557 and blowing it within 20 miles now it's GT3076r time. 

05.27.12 
Decided to remake this thread in here. 



Mods List: 

Engine: 
Garrett GT3076r DBB @ 30 psi 
06A AWD block honed, and cleaned. (from VW Passat) 
OEM crankshaft rebalanced. 
IE Forged 19mm Rods 
AMB head with ARP hardware (from Audi A4) 
Steve Petty Motorsports Front Mount Intercooler Kit 
Tial 38mm Wastegate 
Forge 007 diverter valve vented 
Greddy Type S blow off valve 
Walbro 255 Intank and Walbro 255 Inline fuel pump @ 3bar 
Injector Dynamics 1600cc injectors on E85 
VF engineering Top mounts 
BFI Dogbone mount 

Transmission: 
Freshly Rebuilt 02J EHA gearbox, Factory Gearing 
Peloquin LSD 

ECU: 
Eurodyne Maestro, E85 tune, all emissions deleted, Carrot Top Tuning 

Interior: 
Greddy Profec Type II EBC 
Digital Boost Gauge 
AEM air fuel ratio Gauge 
12" Planet audio 300w subwoofer with 1000w amp. 
Pioneer indash navigation. 
Black Suade wrapped interior pillars and headliner 
Red suade Cargo Cover 

Wheels/ Suspension: 
Mercedes Alphards full Chrome 
18x8.5 ET20 Front 
18x9.5 ET25 Rear 
Hard Parker Garage Coilovers 22.25" ftg front, 22.5" ftg rear 
Nankang NS II 215/35/R18 all around. 


Turbo upgrade: 


> http://img.tapatalk.com/6331c4c4-c0d4-b0de.jpg
> http://img.tapatalk.com/6331c4c4-bbae-9294.jpg
> http://img.tapatalk.com/6331c4c4-bbf2-82e0.jpg
> http://img.tapatalk.com/6331c4c4-bf2b-32c4.jpg


 Pics: 



> K03 dyno log: 91oct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Update: April 2012 



> new rims 17x8, temporary 225/45s
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/399b9633.jpg
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/a65d6ec9.jpg
> 
> ...


 Update: November 2012 

 

 


 

 

40mph-160mph RUN GT3076R 




 
40mph - 120mph Run GT3076r daytime 




 
 

 

 

Update: 9.2.2013 

Picked up an Audi with a snapped tbelt so decided to build it as well. Going to run a retrofit i made of the IHI turbo of the 2009 Audi A4s, for a while anyways. Then switching over to my new GT3076r sitting in the parts pile haha :laugh: 

So far what is going to be in the Audi motor, 
Integrated Engineering Rods 
Cat3651 Cams 
Supertech Exhaust Valves 
OEM intake valves 
PagParts Upgraded Springs and Retainers 
IHI turbo retrofit 
Eurodyne Maestro E85 tune 
840cc Injectors Siemens 
All Brand new bearings 
Custom Intercooler setup, Exhaust. 
AWP block in a AUDI? The thermostat flange was 5mm bigger in AMB block so i machined the thermostat housing down to fit AWP block. 
IE manual Tensioner 
All emissions delete 

All parts either I have or on the way. Couple pics for clicks. 

 
 
 
Or maybe this T28? hmmm not sure about this one 
 
 




> Update: 7.25.2017 - Years go By


It has been a while guys, many many things have been going on. Haven't had time to follow up with the build thread or my youtube channel. Also have been having account issues with since the last password reset vwvortex pulled on us. All is well, builds have been moving forward....

This is my roster as of today:

*1995 BMW E36*

















































*2003 Audi A4 (RIP crushed by tree)*

























*2004 Audi A4 (Shell to replace the crushed shell)*

*2002 Audi TT Quattro *

*2002 Volkswagen GTI (aka Ruby)*


























*2010 Audi A4 Wagon (Daily)*


























Currently working on getting the TT ready for the track! Soon will have the heart out of the grey car in it and kicking hard! Won't be doing E85 this time around, will be running 91 and W&M on AEM infinity standalone. Have lots and lots of parts to take pictures of still. Will be posting progress more often...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

need vids of the 3076 lol :thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> need vids of the 3076 lol :thumbup:


 soon as cracked downpipe is fixed, and wastegate recirculated into the DP i will, getting it all done tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> soon as cracked downpipe is fixed, and wastegate recirculated into the DP i will, getting it all done tomorrow hopefully.


 :beer:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Very nice. 

I just want to see what a 3076 looks like compared to my 2871. 

Think you could post up a vag com log of 3rd gear pull on block 5 from 2k-redline?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Not bad bro


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

groggory said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I just want to see what a 3076 looks like compared to my 2871.
> 
> Think you could post up a vag com log of 3rd gear pull on block 5 from 2k-redline?


 Sure thing I'll post a maestro log after I get leaks fixed


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

Your car looks really familiar. I could've sworn I maybe saw you driving a year or two ago in San Mateo. Maybe you have seen my Blue GLI around before?


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

hey greg how soon does your 2871 hit full boost and how much power are you making?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

jettaman18t said:


> Your car looks really familiar. I could've sworn I maybe saw you driving a year or two ago in San Mateo. Maybe you have seen my Blue GLI around before?


 i did drive in san mateo a few times picked up a car there with a buddy.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

codergfx said:


> i did drive in san mateo a few times picked up a car there with a buddy.


 Yeah I definitely have seen you before. I knew your car looked familiar.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

babarber said:


> hey greg how soon does your 2871 hit full boost and how much power are you making?


 Not sure. Will test next week.

Car is running right for the first time in 2 years. Just have one hose to fix. Waiting on some new t bolt clamps


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

got any logs with your maf readings its not a 100% indication of power but it is a good start


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

babarber said:


> got any logs with your maf readings its not a 100% indication of power but it is a good start


 Not anything of value from lately. I have my EBC set to give me a slow roll on of 10 PSI right now. If I push it harder I blow off one of my charge pipes. 

My beautiful transition coupler from 42dd came in the mail saturday, but I'm waiting on some new T bolt clamps to finish it up.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

ah yeah one good thing about where i work i can just go pick up things like t-bolt clamps off the shelf and i get it at our cost


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's a quick vid 18 psi @ 3rd gear, after getting my exhaust redone.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Here's a quick vid 18 psi @ 3rd gear, after getting my exhaust redone.


 lookin good pal :thumbup: turbo sounds so sick! wait till 25 psi :beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> lookin good pal :thumbup: turbo sounds so sick! wait till 25 psi :beer:


 actually turning it up after this oil change


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Little dyno sesh from last nite

25 psi @ the comp housing.


















Corrected numbers.

Friends k03s on e85 tunes by me





Friends srt4 stg2






Vids comin soon


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

nice numbers, did you do this on pump?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> nice numbers, did you do this on pump?


I guess on pump aha e85


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

just under 400...on E85 you should be able to hit 450 solid at that boost level. for a 3076 on 840's with E85 i would expect 440 minimum.

how is your afr? timing?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

for reference this is my car on 630cc/stock awp motor(IErods)/homebrew manifold/[email protected] on 92 octane. uni mafless file

this was two years ago.










you should be able to make [email protected] easily


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> just under 400...on E85 you should be able to hit 450 solid at that boost level. for a 3076 on 840's with E85 i would expect 440 minimum.
> 
> how is your afr? timing?


Afr is in 11.8s proly should run leaner and timing peak by redline 29deg


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

there is power in there man

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> there is power in there man
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Im gonna lean it more to 12.0 and see how it runs maybe 12.5.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> just under 400...on E85 you should be able to hit 450 solid at that boost level. for a 3076 on 840's with E85 i would expect 440 minimum.
> 
> how is your afr? timing?


this. even if it was 93 oct, i would have liked to see 410whp or more at that PSI, but he is close. just a lil tweaking and ur there. ditch the E85, go 93 lol. fake race gas having ***** :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> for reference this is my car on 630cc/stock awp motor(IErods)/homebrew manifold/[email protected] on 92 octane. uni mafless file
> 
> this was two years ago.



this looks very lean


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

18T_BT said:


> this looks very lean


i know, front O2 was dead. and it still made power. hilarious right? got it fixed and had the SEM on and it made 430, same file, no tweaks. now i can't seem to find a dyno that is consistent.

anyway, there is much more in there. i have my fuel sitting around 11.9 right now. safe.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i know, front O2 was dead. and it still made power. hilarious right? got it fixed and had the SEM on and it made 430, same file, no tweaks. now i can't seem to find a dyno that is consistent.
> 
> anyway, there is much more in there. i have my fuel sitting around 11.9 right now. safe.


I can pm you a log if you wanna check it out. To see my timing etc. should I lean it out to 12.5?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

email it to me


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i know, front O2 was dead. and it still made power. hilarious right? got it fixed and had the SEM on and it made 430, same file, no tweaks. now i can't seem to find a dyno that is consistent.
> 
> anyway, there is much more in there. i have my fuel sitting around 11.9 right now. safe.


that's one of the reasons you made power, lean = mean :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

true, but i still made more when dialed.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Some pics from last night! 

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/IMG_6657fb.jpg 
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/IMG_6625fb.jpg 
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/IMG_6624fb.jpg 
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/IMG_6590fn.jpg 
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/IMG_6569fb.jpg 
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/IMG_6568fb.jpg 
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/IMG_6494fb.jpg 
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/IMG_6408fb.jpg 
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/IMG_6376fb.jpg 
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/IMG_6364fb.jpg


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

:thumbup: hottie in the passenger seat 









really nice work with this pic


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

looking good definitely expected more out of that setup on e85. Any logs?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea I still gotta do a log I'll make one and post it up. Thanks guys


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

pics look good bro :beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> pics look good bro :beer:


 :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Cars been running good lately, no issues, Knocks on wood. but some more pics from last night. 



























































































Forgot the tripod mount so tried my best to keep the camera steady lol


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Brief video done today with a buddy:

https://vimeo.com/45227670 :laugh:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

you have a blinker out


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gonna check this out with sound when i get home :beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> you have a blinker out


Naw I don't led bulbs


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Naw I don't led bulbs


:beer:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

was that an R32 badge I seen? I was expecting alot more shredding then the one take off Nice car regardless. How are the 830cc's fairing with the 3076r on e85? I would expect you to be running out of injector soon :thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> was that an R32 badge I seen? I was expecting alot more shredding then the one take off Nice car regardless. How are the 830cc's fairing with the 3076r on e85? I would expect you to be running out of injector soon :thumbup:


I actually did a log yesterday gotta look but I think I'm around 90% ish Idc and more shredding coming


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I love the Yoshi 

Also look into a 3" exhaust. Why run an exhaust smaller than your turbine outlet?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> I love the Yoshi
> 
> Also look into a 3" exhaust. Why run an exhaust smaller than your turbine outlet?


I'm wondering If that's restricting my power output?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

If anything I can get one done at a good price just gotta get another muffler


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

codergfx said:


> Naw I don't led bulbs


you need to fit resistors inline with them, my dads bike was the same when i fitted led indicators to that too.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> I'm wondering If that's restricting my power output?


duh :screwy: :laugh: i've said it before and i'll say it again. what real race car do you see runnning 2.5" exhaust?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> duh :screwy: :laugh: i've said it before and i'll say it again. what real race car do you see runnning 2.5" exhaust?


Lol I'll make it happen


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> duh :screwy: :laugh: i've said it before and i'll say it again. what real race car do you see runnning 2.5" exhaust?


Idk about racecars but im running a 2.5 catback and I'll walk your little racekor all day every day :laugh:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Exhaust back pressure tester would settle the argument if people were willing to test


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm 3"from turbo to rear seats then 2.5"back from there..about 50/50....i don't have much back pressure at all. it depends on flow more then just shear size, etc

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> I'm 3"from turbo to rear seats then 2.5"back from there..about 50/50....i don't have much back pressure at all. it depends on flow more then just shear size, etc
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


That's how mine is exactly like that catless.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i but my exhaust with v bands...so i gave the catless pipe in 99.9% of the time.

i make **** tons of power, but my shape and design and such can and are drastically different from yours

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

codergfx said:


> I actually did a log yesterday gotta look but I think I'm around 90% ish Idc and more shredding coming


I think if you put a decent intake mani on paired with some cams you'll be way maxed out on those injectors which gives me a heads up because I have similar injectors going in :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> I think if you put a decent intake mani on paired with some cams you'll be way maxed out on those injectors which gives me a heads up because I have similar injectors going in :thumbup::laugh:


Yea I'm a go Bigger injectors real soon


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Idk about racecars but im running a 2.5 catback and I'll walk your little racekor all day every day :laugh:


lol you still blabbering about racing me eh? :facepalm: give it up already fu*kin loser


this is you in every thread, just waiting for that race :facepalm:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

New Rollin shot


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

90%IDC is way too high, you need to go 1000cc


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> 90%IDC is way too high, you need to go 1000cc


 Goin bigger then that soon


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

why not just pop in a 4 bar? Should get you right where you want to be for the time being.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> why not just pop in a 4 bar? Should get you right where you want to be for the time being.


 Yea make em flow 925cc thought about it and i have a 4 bar too


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

that would help, but 1000cc would be the safe and correct way, giving had room, etc

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Another shot from a meet I went to


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Power seems low......Nice car though.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> Power seems low......Nice car though.


 Gotta still work on timing


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I've seen your car somewhere but I just can't put my finger on it... Nice build BTW.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> I've seen your car somewhere but I just can't put my finger on it... Nice build BTW.


 Thanks man


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

how do you like the gt3076 compared to that pte u had? which one drives better


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Gt3076 for sure spool is better IMO but I only ran pte for 2 days


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Gt3076 for sure spool is better IMO but I only ran pte for 2 days


 lol. down with PTE


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

New fitment 









More pics soon


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

codergfx said:


> New fitment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Less fitment -- more power


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Less fitment -- more power


 wheels look good, also what he said :beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> wheels look good, also what he said :beer:


 Getting built 02j next so more power comin soon


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

codergfx said:


> Getting built 02j next so more power comin soon


 I have a quaife and 3.94 beetle gearbox in parts on my workbench for sale. If you need any stuff, shameless plug.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> I have a quaife and 3.94 beetle gearbox in parts on my workbench for sale. If you need any stuff, shameless plug.


 I got a beetle 3.94 gear box in it right now, and eha I'm a try to gearset for.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

New wheels look sick, nothing wrong with having a good looking fast car.:thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's another few shots:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Now the plan is: 
Get a new gear set, with LSD, and raxles. Stock tranny isn't doing so good.
Twin disc clutch.
IE intake cam, IE intake Mani, Bigger TB, 1550cc injectors.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Now the plan is:
> Get a new gear set, with LSD, and raxles. Stock tranny isn't doing so good.
> Twin disc clutch.
> IE intake cam, IE intake Mani, Bigger TB, 1550cc injectors.


i'm prob gonna be looking into an LSD for next mod :thumbup: i'll see how i feel about if after i get these new tires i have here mounted


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> i'm prob gonna be looking into an LSD for next mod :thumbup: i'll see how i feel about if after i get these new tires i have here mounted


cool story bro


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> cool story bro


:thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Updated: haven't been on in a while...
Trying to acquire bigger injectors 840cc getting maxed out, and turn the boost up.
Working on building an 02j with LSD

One of the photos from a shoot for Grip-set.com feature









Thanks to Limestand photography

Wrapped my interior into black suade fabric.


----------



## s1eepydub (Jan 24, 2012)

can you snap a picture of your vband adapter that you have from turbo to downpipe?

Thanks!


----------



## rogz (May 7, 2012)

i had to go with 1000cc ID for a small gt3071r with E85, and i m already running @4bar. 840cc must be too small.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

rogz said:


> i had to go with 1000cc ID for a small gt3071r with E85, and i m already running @4bar. 840cc must be too small.


I am now running ID1600s @ 3 bar 50% duty cycle @ 25 psi


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

s1eepydub said:


> can you snap a picture of your vband adapter that you have from turbo to downpipe?
> 
> Thanks!


It looks like this one,


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

codergfx said:


> It looks like this one,


What Manifold are you running?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> What Manifold are you running?


ATP log style mani


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJNstXmLHQE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

40-160 mph run I did recently @ 26 psi

New photos comin soon! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:wave::beer:opcorn:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> :wave::beer:opcorn:


:wave: havent been on forums in a while

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> :wave: havent been on forums in a while
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


i know bro... you aint missin much :laugh:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

codergfx said:


> ATP log style mani


 hows it been? everyone talks trash about them but I see a lot of locals running them.:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

codergfx said:


> Trying to acquire bigger injectors 840cc getting maxed out, and turn the boost up.





codergfx said:


> ID1600cc @ 3bar running on e85




What about getting an '044 surge tank and bringing up your fuel base pressure to 4 BAR?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> hows it been? everyone talks trash about them but I see a lot of locals running them.:thumbup:


I ran one for years with no issue. I still own it and plan to use it again.:thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

groggory said:


> What about getting an '044 surge tank and bringing up your fuel base pressure to 4 BAR?


Im shooting for 32psi once i get my cams, intake mani, and bigger piping. Thatll put my 1600s @ around 80% duty cycle. Got em idling, start up and partial throttle on point.



Twopnt016v said:


> I ran one for years with no issue. I still own it and plan to use it again.:thumbup:


mine is now 2.5years old just everytime i take it off i have it milled down including turbo hot side no issues...



Big_Tom said:


> i know bro... you aint missin much :laugh:


yea lol doesnt seem like im missing much :beer:opcorn:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Some photos i shot with my galaxy s3 today cuz i was close to the spots i ment to shoot for a while now.

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/121109_163310.png

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/121109_163205.png

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/121109_161814.png

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/coder_gfx/stich1.png


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Super Legit:thumbup::heart:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

1600cc on E85? What IC, BVC and minimum injector timing do you have on those? :beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Gulfstream said:


> 1600cc on E85? What IC, BVC and minimum injector timing do you have on those? :beer:


IC .038.....
minimum injector timing to lazy to look but i think .54, bvc to lazy to look but ill look it up later



Twopnt016v said:


> Super Legit:thumbup::heart:


Thanks! :beer::thumbup:



Big_Tom said:


> opcorn:


:beer:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

codergfx said:


> IC .038.....
> minimum injector timing to lazy to look but i think .54, bvc to lazy to look but ill look it up later


Please do as I'll probably be running same injectors with E85 on a 2008cc stroker


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

some more photos from last night


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

codergfx said:


> some more photos from last night


NICE!!! I like the wheels :heart::thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

sponcar said:


> NICE!!! I like the wheels :heart::thumbup:


Thanks man~ :beer:opcorn:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

codergfx said:


> Thanks man~ :beer:opcorn:


So did you find the IC, BVC and minimum injector duty? :beer:


----------



## Richard James (Sep 10, 2006)

Can I ask why you are running 2.5" exhaust? Just curious


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Richard James said:


> Can I ask why you are running 2.5" exhaust? Just curious


ic: opcorn:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I'd pee in it's butt. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> I'd pee in it's butt. :thumbup:


:vampire:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Gulfstream said:


> So did you find the IC, BVC and minimum injector duty? :beer:


Will look after work and pm you



Richard James said:


> Can I ask why you are running 2.5" exhaust? Just curious


To lazy to weld up a 3" exhaust, will upgrade real soon though. Had 2.5 since I was on k03s



Big_Tom said:


> ic: opcorn:


:beer:



gdoggmoney said:


> I'd pee in it's butt. :thumbup:


Lmao 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

just get a 3"dp. if the muffler is wide open on a 2.5, you'll be fine..a handful of extra ponies up top isn't that big of a deal on a 30r


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Super clean car. How to see it at So Cal Euro


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

> just get a 3"dp. if the muffler is wide open on a 2.5, you'll be fine..a handful of extra ponies up top isn't that big of a deal on a 30r


I already have a full vbanded stainless dowbpipe witg wastegate rerouted and my muffler is straight thru

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Update: was bored the other decided to try out to run higher boost so far ran it upwards @ 28 psi, felt pretty dang good. Gotta do some logs to make sure its running safe... and then gonna hit the dyno again!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sry to say it we need more motor shots n less car. As much as I like looking at ur car every time I open it its like the mk4 forum. I would love to see more under hood n everything else but the outside:beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

weenerdog3443 said:


> Sry to say it we need more motor shots n less car. As much as I like looking at ur car every time I open it its like the mk4 forum. I would love to see more under hood n everything else but the outside:beer:


lol here ya go  motor isn't that clean yet lol










not a very good shot 










old ones










no more intake straight filter on turbo now










:beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Filter on turbo inlet = massive IAT increase. Nice car as usual


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Filter on turbo inlet = massive IAT increase. Nice car as usual


Do you have any data to back this up?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> Filter on turbo inlet = massive IAT increase. Nice car as usual


we'll find out after i do some logs today last time i looked there was like 2-3 degree difference intake vs filter on turbo but that was at lower boost.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

codergfx said:


> we'll find out after i do some logs today last time i looked there was like 2-3 degree difference intake vs filter on turbo but that was at lower boost.


Oh ya...

PS: battery been relocated so that engine pic is quite old lol gotta snap some new ones.


----------



## Darktuner (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey David what manifold are you running? been throwing around the idea lately to throw in a gt3076 but being California I need a bottom mount manifold.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Darktuner said:


> Hey David what manifold are you running? been throwing around the idea lately to throw in a gt3076 but being California I need a bottom mount manifold.





RodgertheRabit II said:


> What Manifold are you running?





codergfx said:


> ATP log style mani


:thumbup:


----------



## Darktuner (Dec 25, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> :thumbup:


Why thank you I thought so. Now that I think about it I heard him say it before. But isn't the wastegate on top of the atp manifolds? Or am I just not looking correctly?

Edit... Yeah ok I'm dumb. Looking at it upside-down


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

coder is the only one who gets cred for running an ATP mani :laugh::screwy:

If it were anyone else hed get flaamed


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Darktuner said:


> Why thank you I thought so. Now that I think about it I heard him say it before. But isn't the wastegate on top of the atp manifolds? Or am I just not looking correctly?
> 
> Edit... Yeah ok I'm dumb. Looking at it upside-down


I had a custom dp made with wg recirculated, my wg actually sits on timing belt side of motor..

ps: ran it @30 psi today when starting in lower rpm in 4th it starts surging when boost hits, need to improve headflow


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> coder is the only one who gets cred for running an ATP mani :laugh::screwy:
> 
> If it were anyone else hed get flaamed


thats funny it does the iob though


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> I had a custom dp made with wg recirculated, my wg actually sits on timing belt side of motor..
> 
> ps: ran it @30 psi today when starting in lower rpm in 4th it starts surging when boost hits, need to improve headflow


i bet if you got a 3" exhaust or ran open downpipe that surging would disappear :thumbup:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

codergfx said:


> thats funny it does the iob though


That good man! Rock on, I hate how biased the community is sometimes. People ways think their isht is the best. Till it breaks 

Right Tom! :laugh: :wave::beer: (playin with ya)

Surge sucks though. I'm glad I solved mine


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> i bet if you got a 3" exhaust or ran open downpipe that surging would disappear :thumbup:





RodgertheRabit II said:


> That good man! Rock on, I hate how biased the community is sometimes. People ways think their isht is the best. Till it brakes.
> 
> Right Tom! :laugh: :wave::beer: (playin with ya)
> 
> Surge sucks though. I'm glad I solved mine


Guess im a have to try that... might just not hit low rpm in 4th lol but because im losing traction pretty bad in 3rd, ill run 25psi in 3rd, and flick it to 30 in 4th


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

boost by gear..it rules.:beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> boost by gear..it rules.:beer:


Boost by gear rules but unfortunately... i got low and hi though still better then just max boost :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sissies. full boost in every gear ftw :laugh:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Update 12.8.12:

Looks like Im a need a new clutch when i swap in my 02j with LSD blah :banghead: clutchmasters fx400 is on my christmas list :laugh: never buying ACT ever again...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Update 12.8.12:
> 
> Looks like Im a need a new clutch when i swap in my 02j with LSD blah :banghead: clutchmasters fx400 is on my christmas list :laugh: never buying ACT ever again...










at least you did not do the LSD 1st and then find out about the clutch


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> at least you did not do the LSD 1st and then find out about the clutch


thats a good way to look at it its not slipping just feels like disc is worn out, engagement so far out now... guess thats what happens when you roll around without first gear for a month or two or more lol:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> thats a good way to look at it its not slipping just feels like disc is worn out, engagement so far out now... guess thats what happens when you roll around without first gear for a month or two or more lol:laugh:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Picked up a tranny with Peloquin LSD, next is fx400 and im ready for the swap!opcorn:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Wish I could pick up a trans with a LSD from a local.  Few and far between around my new home here 

I wanted to get the FX400 but I didnt have the $$ so jumped on a dampened spec stage3+ clutch. Like it so far, chatters every once in a while but boy does it grab n go!


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Wish I could pick up a trans with a LSD from a local.  Few and far between around my new home here
> 
> I wanted to get the FX400 but I didnt have the $$ so jumped on a dampened spec stage3+ clutch. Like it so far, chatters every once in a while but boy does it grab n go!


was going to build my self a trans with LSD but then came around the local deal, so i took it gonna put other tranny back together and keep it as a spare.
only reason im upgrading clutch is because i had issues with act 6 puck unit on not disengaging at higher rpms, after replacing numerous hydraulic pieces, came down to the clutch, and since i blew out first a while ago driving in second and constantly slipping it didn't help the lifespan of it :laugh: still holds 28psi down no problem but the engagement is way to far out now, im thinking clutch disc wore pretty well.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah mines been on the further side since day one. It grabs like crazy just past halfway


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Yeah mines been on the further side since day one. It grabs like crazy just past halfway


the more i thought about it ive always kinda had high engagement, just gonna put trans in next weekend then replace it when it finally starts slipping might as well put it to full use :thumbup:


----------



## Darktuner (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah for some reason ACT clutches not up to par compared to the Honda clutches they make. I loved the one in my civic I used to have. We had ACT give us a clutch and flywheel in our USTCC car at work and it lasted two NASA weekends before there was .0015" of material left before the rivet. Not impressed at all. But when you putting the tranny in? Gonna have it for the GTG this weekend?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Darktuner said:


> Yeah for some reason ACT clutches not up to par compared to the Honda clutches they make. I loved the one in my civic I used to have. We had ACT give us a clutch and flywheel in our USTCC car at work and it lasted two NASA weekends before there was .0015" of material left before the rivet. Not impressed at all. But when you putting the tranny in? Gonna have it for the GTG this weekend?


naw not this weekend going to do it the weekend right before christmas, most likely start friday after work and finish up sat morning. I mean im still driving the car like i have for last 2 months or more without first gear:laugh: so ill probably swing through, not really liking fuddruckers location thought not very low friendly for me lol sonics much better.


----------



## Cody2003 (May 19, 2009)

codergfx said:


> naw not this weekend going to do it the weekend right before christmas, most likely start friday after work and finish up sat morning. I mean im still driving the car like i have for last 2 months or more without first gear:laugh: so ill probably swing through, not really liking fuddruckers location thought not very low friendly for me lol sonics much better.


I'll be back in NorCal next Friday if you want some help let me know. Fuddruckers isn't to bad if you go through one of the back entrances. Those two in the front suck.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Cody2003 said:


> I'll be back in NorCal next Friday if you want some help let me know. Fuddruckers isn't to bad if you go through one of the back entrances. Those two in the front suck.


For sure ill let you know... I should be okay though did the last one in that time frame without issues.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

nice build:thumbup: dyno numbers seem to be a little low especially on 25psi. My setup pretty much similar to yours made 350whp at 18psi with stock manifold and tb on a transition intake manifold gasket. I was only running 870cc on 93 no meth.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

adema69 said:


> nice build:thumbup: dyno numbers seem to be a little low especially on 25psi. My setup pretty much similar to yours made 350whp at 18psi with stock manifold and tb on a transition intake manifold gasket. I was only running 870cc on 93 no meth.


I am using 9:3 comp rAtio pistons not sure if that has anything to do with it. The 25psi was at comp housing I was only seeing bout 22-23 at manifold. Made 383 at that point, also my timing was really high think I was over tdc. Gonna put it on dyno again when. I install new trans at same boost, and higher. My compression is only 140 all across.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Update: 12.29.12

FX400 came in today, put the old trans back together, ready to install the new one... now need to find a day off work blah... 
Got my GLI lip painted... Sparked ground on way to work CHECK

pics on my instagram peep it:laugh:

http://instagram.com/fncyginger/


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Update: 12.29.12
> 
> FX400 came in today, put the old trans back together, ready to install the new one... now need to find a day off work blah...
> Got my GLI lip painted... Sparked ground on way to work CHECK
> ...


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Clutch and new Trans are in! 

http://instagram.com/fncyginger/ pics


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

^^ sweet


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

sick!!:beer::beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Drove it to work today, clutch feels very grabby but good, pedal feels a bit to light for my liking but ill deal with it :laugh: trans feels good!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer:


wonder if my stock axle will like being 22" ftg and having lsd hmmmm


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> wonder if my stock axle will like being 22" ftg and having lsd hmmmm


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

still having high rpm gear disengagement issues :banghead: need to granny shift every gear.....:screwy::thumbdown:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> still having high rpm gear disengagement issues :banghead: need to granny shift every gear.....:screwy::thumbdown:


:banghead: damn...


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Feels like this trans is slightly longer, by 7k in 5th was past 160mph on the speedo.grabs way better now. 

Started getting chassis vibration now between 90-140 and disapoears when goin higher. Thinkin the rear tire is the culprit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Update on the axle comment yepp... 30psi did it lol snapped my stock axle tonight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Update on the axle comment yepp... 30psi did it lol snapped my stock axle tonight
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 Give Marty a call


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea sent him an email gonna buy a second raxle passenger one been great so far 3 months on it. Drivers side one let go.




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice. 

carnage pics are great


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

codergfx said:


> Yea sent him an email gonna buy a second raxle passenger one been great so far 3 months on it. Drivers side one let go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gnarly


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> for reference this is my car on 630cc/stock awp motor(IErods)/homebrew manifold/[email protected] on 92 octane. uni mafless file
> 
> this was two years ago.
> 
> ...


 Indeed, I made 390whp @ 25psi with my 3071r on a mustang dyno. 630cc mafless eurodyne


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

MikeKondilis said:


> Indeed, I made 390whp @ 25psi with my 3071r on a mustang dyno. 630cc mafless eurodyne


 im thinking my stock mani and throttle body is whats choking me out, honestly. well put on dyno once more, once i get my new ic piping done soon, and better ic core, my heads completely stock. 



groggory said:


> Gnarly


 yea man was pretty crazy, good thing it wasn't to far from my house, had my buddy pull me with some tow straps!:laugh:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Side note: 

Picked up another feature thanks to one of my good buds [email protected] 

http://hella4.com/cgi/wp/?p=759 

One of the engine bay pics: 









static height pic: (lower a lil than that now)


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Motor mount spacers are in order me thinks


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Motor mount spacers are in order me thinks


 theyre on the list lol idk which ones i should go with 5/8 or 1" got a frame notch on pass side but i think itll hit on drivers side if i raise up the motor.


----------



## Cody2003 (May 19, 2009)

Just get 1" spacers and notch your driver's side. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Cody2003 said:


> Just get 1" spacers and notch your driver's side.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 idk idk not wanting 2 frame notches!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

codergfx said:


> theyre on the list lol idk which ones i should go with 5/8 or 1" got a frame notch on pass side but i think itll hit on drivers side if i raise up the motor.


 Well; it comes with the territory if you want performance, with 'stance'.

Might as well space it up 1", and notch that bad boy. Be sure to filet a piece of pipe, and weld it in the notch though.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Well; it comes with the territory if you want performance, with 'stance'.
> 
> Might as well space it up 1", and notch that bad boy. Be sure to filet a piece of pipe, and weld it in the notch though.


 true once my raxle comes in, well see what happens.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

is your oil return line resting on your DP?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

18T_BT said:


> is your oil return line resting on your DP?


 
If not, it's too close for comfort. Good catch. Wrapped or not, i'd add another angle fitting to knock it forward.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> If not, it's too close for comfort. Good catch. Wrapped or not, i'd add another angle fitting to knock it forward.


 its a lil more than 1/4" away from it, cant tell from the angle but it actually curves the right as it runs down so it doesnt touch. yea at first kinda was too close for comfort now just used to it.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

How much did the axles cost? I just sent them an e-mail for a quote, but I'm curious to know what you got them for.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

TTguy30 said:


> How much did the axles cost? I just sent them an e-mail for a quote, but I'm curious to know what you got them for.


385$ shipped each:thumbup:

Update 1.27.13: Got some new toys...

Ready to try these things out:laugh:










Pag parts vbanded turbo kit, and all parts I need tp build me a second motor.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I just received an e-mail back from them yesterday and they told me their axles were 250 with no core charge up front

Hi Adam; 

Thank you for you inquiry!

The axles for your 2002 Audi TT QTR are $249.95 per side. We have them in stock.

Please keep in mind when comparing prices that at Raxles™ we use NEW outer AND inner joints on all of our VW/Audi axles. (An industry exclusive) (See our website www.raxles.com/nogrind.htm .For further elaboration on this important fact).

We build these out of HD NEW components featuring OE “hollow” center shafts and using Amsoil Polymeric synthetic grease, ALL bolts/hardware, tools (triple square bit, allen bit, etc), torque specs, and the BEST (much longer lasting!) CV boots.

We charge no core charge "up front" and we include a UPS ARS pre-paid return label with your order. All Raxles™ axles feature the famous Raxles™ Lifetime Warranty.

Let me know if I can be of help!

Marty

that's the body of the e-mail...


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

codergfx said:


> 385$ shipped each:thumbup:
> 
> Update 1.27.13: Got some new toys...
> 
> ...


Which turbo/ tial housing is that? 63ar?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Which turbo/ tial housing is that? 63ar?


Gt3076r 63 a/r

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

TTguy30 said:


> I just received an e-mail back from them yesterday and they told me their axles were 250 with no core charge up front
> 
> Hi Adam;
> 
> ...


hollow shafts mine are the stg 2.1 solid shafted axles


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Update 2/2/13
Installed forge shifter, new raxle...
Still having high rpm engagement issues.... think im needing a twin disc.... 6k rpm perfect shifts, anything above 6.5k just wont go into gear, doesn't grind or anything just like a lock till rpms drop. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Update 2/2/13
> Installed forge shifter, new raxle...
> Still having high rpm engagement issues.... think im needing a twin disc.... 6k rpm perfect shifts, anything above 6.5k just wont go into gear, doesn't grind or anything just like a lock till rpms drop. :banghead::banghead:


That is a 5 speed trans issue. Swap in an 02M and all your problems will disappear.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> That is a 5 speed trans issue. Swap in an 02M and all your problems will disappear.


issue with syncros or what? ive heard of alot of people on evo, srt4 having the issue with single disc clutches after twin disc all is well. Thing is didnt start happening til i went with ACT HD 6puck and this CM FX400 all other clutches were perfectly good at high rpms... so im still leaning towards it being a clutch issue.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i have had zero issues shifting at 8000 rpms for 5 years with my 02J.

jus tbe accurate and smooth. too many people don't learn from us road course guys..you lose tiem trying to be fast and being overly aggressive, if you work on being accurate, smooth, and fluid your shifts will be easy and you'll get faster.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i have had zero issues shifting at 8000 rpms for 5 years with my 02J.
> 
> jus tbe accurate and smooth. too many people don't learn from us road course guys..you lose tiem trying to be fast and being overly aggressive, if you work on being accurate, smooth, and fluid your shifts will be easy and you'll get faster.


thats the thing vegeta im not slamming gears.... i feel for when it clicks then let off the clutch but by the time that happens my turbo already spooled down alot, its to the point where its slow enough to where i can't even do NLFS cuz it takes to long to get in to gear im talking like 2-3 secs.. until rpms wind down to 6k ish or lower. At 6k shifts perfect without a blink.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

codergfx said:


> thats the thing vegeta im not slamming gears.... i feel for when it clicks then let off the clutch but by the time that happens my turbo already spooled down, its to the point where its slow enough to where i can't even do NLFS cuz it takes to long to get in to gear im talking like 2-3 secs.. until rpms wind down to 6k ish. At 6k shifts perfect without a blink.


do you have a diff? what gear oil?

i'm running motul gear oil, i actually need to do a flush and change. but then again, i'm also TDi 02J. 

crazy man, so crazy.
i gotta get someone to ride with me and shoot video of my tach hittin 8k and then shift. it'll make ya jealous


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

codergfx said:


> issue with syncros or what? ive heard of alot of people on evo, srt4 having the issue with single disc clutches after twin disc all is well. Thing is didnt start happening til i went with ACT HD 6puck and this CM FX400 all other clutches were perfectly good at high rpms... so im still leaning towards it being a clutch issue.


The syncros are responsible for syncing the gears between shifts. I used to have all kinds of grinding and misshifting issues with my 02J.

Swapped 02M with CM FX400 and haven't had an issue with it.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> do you have a diff? what gear oil?
> 
> i'm running motul gear oil, i actually need to do a flush and change. but then again, i'm also TDi 02J.
> 
> ...


Lol probably will! and yea i got a dif Peloquin



formerly silveratljetta said:


> The syncros are responsible for syncing the gears between shifts. I used to have all kinds of grinding and misshifting issues with my 02J.
> 
> Swapped 02M with CM FX400 and haven't had an issue with it.


@silverjetta idk man we'll see might go that route.... but no idea why i didnt have this issue before i switched clutches.... been thru 4 trannys now this #5.

Here's a vid of 40-160 i did tonight.... Im running stock fluid the G070





afrs were 12.5 ish felt like it was leanin out towards top because i was low on gas


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i wish i could do that more often...the few places there is to do that here it's either watched by cops or raining and no cops :\

i will try


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i wish i could do that more often...the few places there is to do that here it's either watched by cops or raining and no cops :\
> 
> i will try



Have a feelin my OEM intank is taking a poop, either that or my spark gets blown out.... feels like im hitting fuel cuts past 15 psi of boost.... leanin towards fuel pump...


So i bought:
A walbro intank (will work on surge tank later)
New spark plugs
New front o2 sensor
Need to lower my rev limit to 6k so far only option for smooth gear shifts maybe ill even be able to use NLS. :banghead:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

It's your intank pump. Been there done that with my car. Get a surge tank


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

Other than not being awic and having a tial housing you've gone a very similar route that I went when I had a GT3076.

Seeing your dyno number in your sig, I made only 10whp more with a few different things at 22ps and 93oct.

I was always somewhat disappointed with the number 'hearing of' guys making more around 420whp on 93oct and the same boost on a 3076. Not sure the issue, I never found a boost/exhaust leak or a tuning issue.

I solved that problem with the 6262. :laugh: It spools slower, but is almost laughably faster.

The 3076 is an awesome turbo for the street/spool. I half wish I kept it, and half want to get into a ball bearing 6262 with a .82 housing instead of the .68 and see what happens.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> It's your intank pump. Been there done that with my car. Get a surge tank


just replaced o2 sensor, spark plugs, and stuttering is gone, oh well pumps already ordered soo gonna replace that as well.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

codergfx said:


> just replaced o2 sensor, spark plugs, and stuttering is gone, oh well pumps already ordered soo gonna replace that as well.





ncsumecheng said:


> Other than not being awic and having a tial housing you've gone a very similar route that I went when I had a GT3076.
> 
> Seeing your dyno number in your sig, I made only 10whp more with a few different things at 22ps and 93oct.
> 
> ...


alot of factors affect the numbers honestly im thinking its my overall motor compression, using 9:3 pistons, and my compression is 140 all across the board (possibly piston rings getting worn or didn't seat right) vs 180 that most people have. and my timing isnt aggressive at all, gonna put it on dyno sometime in near future and dial that in


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I have the same clutch issue, and I was told to test the following (which turned out to be true):
Car in 1st gear, clutch pedal all the way in. Rev to the max. If the clucth is not disengaging fully, you car will hop forward.
I have this, and this is due to the pressure plate not being able to disengage fully.
Does your issue start to get worse after some time driving?
For me, 1st 1/4mile drag I do, works fine.
2nd, a bit worse.
3rd drag, and I can't shift correctly to 2nd and 3rd.
From this on, I take 16s to get to the end


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea I have creep tested it multiple times..lowered rpm limiter to 6k sucks in 1st and 2nd but rest gears speedy shifts I need my powerband though! Sucks....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

codergfx said:


> just replaced o2 sensor, spark plugs, and stuttering is gone, oh well pumps already ordered soo gonna replace that as well.


Intank will help no doubt but I'm putting my money on the walbro being the source of the issue. They do not like high manifold pressure. Bosch 044 solved my issue:thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> Intank will help no doubt but I'm putting my money on the walbro being the source of the issue. They do not like high manifold pressure. Bosch 044 solved my issue:thumbup:


I mean im running 3 bar rail pressure with 27psi on top of that. But it started messing up at like 15 psi ish... and ive had a similar issue with my buddies gti when his car had a faulty o2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Same exact problems with my setup. 5031E (50trim) running 630cc's at 3bar anything beyond 15-17psi o2 corrections would raise to 20% and AFR's would climb to 13.5 as soon as manifold seen peak pressure. I hooked up a fuel pressure gauge held down with my wipers took it to those problem area's and fuel pressure would drop from arould 75- 45. Factor manifold pressure in and I had around 27psi of fuel pressure WOT at at that boost pressure. Honda owners and those running walbro pumps with BT setups in the community that havn't run into problems usually are running conservative boost levels 10-15-18psi but any more than that they run into issues after a while. Walbro I believe has taken the 255 off the market (forget where I found that, it was a while back) but it is clear from efficiency charts that flow drops significantly under higher operating pressures where the 044 does not. I'm too lazy find the chart. I've run 044 since and issues have been resolved.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Even if you replace the walbro with an 044 inline pump a failing stock pump will not be able to supply enough fuel at WOT and you will see your O2 correction go through the roof. The beat way to avoid this is run an 044 in an IE or 034 motorsport surge tank.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Even if you replace the walbro with an 044 inline pump a failing stock pump will not be able to supply enough fuel at WOT and you will see your O2 correction go through the roof. The beat way to avoid this is run an 044 in an IE or 034 motorsport surge tank.


Yea surge tank and a new inline is next

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Strange.... Walbro 255 + stock in tank & 630;s, 20-24psi of 3076... no giant o2 swings or afr drop here. Car is apart but it was fine for a long time that way.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

gdoggmoney said:


> Strange.... Walbro 255 + stock in tank & 630;s, 20-24psi of 3076... no giant o2 swings or afr drop here. Car is apart but it was fine for a long time that way.


That configuration can work fine


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Even if you replace the walbro with an 044 inline pump a failing stock pump will not be able to supply enough fuel at WOT and you will see your O2 correction go through the roof. The beat way to avoid this is run an 044 in an IE or 034 motorsport surge tank.


My point is, who is to say that the stock pump is the source of the issue?(although it is possible) Running an inline with a stock intank should be fine for 500whp applications. Your stock intank should be working with little to no feed pressure so at that point flow isn't really a problem. Your suggestion I do agree with surge tanks are the way to go.

This is the chart I was referring to last post. As you can see flow starts to plummet at around 75psi and so does efficiency/reliability. Ask the guys from 034 they will tell you the same thing.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> Strange.... Walbro 255 + stock in tank & 630;s, 20-24psi of 3076... no giant o2 swings or afr drop here. Car is apart but it was fine for a long time that way.


Im running 1600cc injectors, but guys I have a feeling it was the o2 I just did a few 160mph runs at full boost after sparks and o2 replacement and issue is gone... also another side note had a buddy with bad o2 sensor who had same issues and buddy with a faulty stock pump as well kinda hit or miss. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

an 02 will definitely act funky like this when going bad, I had a similar issue myself, couldn't figure out why my idle was slightly off but WOT was the real problem...then went to check measuring blocks and immediately you can tell it's a bad 02.

on a side note, you are comparing e85 set ups to pump gas set ups so 500whp on pump vs e85 are totally different...they aren't going to match psi for psi when it comes to maxing out the fuel pump...it can only flow so much pressure out of stock lines...i wish i knew what is the point of deminishing returns of stock lines, LMK if you guys find out :thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Hit the dyno again @8 - 30psi 
424whp 369wtq









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Not bad, this was on a gas tune this time or still e85?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Still e85 my peak timing was at 19.5 deg actually went down in power when I went up on timing so I backed off. My intercooler piping is 2.25" on charge side, next upgrade new intake mani, ic piping, twin disc and I should be makin more! No logged knock either.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Update 2.25.2013:

Decided to replace the stock fan shroud with a single slim fit radiator fan... no a/c anyways so no need for 2. Put tires on my new wheels, waiting on adapters... Adaptec is lagging hard....

Thanks to @hardparkergarage derryck for polishing my motors mounts...


----------



## babyd209 (Apr 20, 2009)

codergfx said:


> Update 2.25.2013:
> 
> Decided to replace the stock fan shroud with a single slim fit radiator fan... no a/c anyways so no need for 2. Put tires on my new wheels, waiting on adapters... Adaptec is lagging hard....
> 
> Thanks to @hardparkergarage derryck for polishing my motors mounts...


your welcome for the polishing brotha


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Some more pics with wheels on:







Getting a dose of e85....


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks sweet mang:beer:

How the fukc do you turn your wheels tho?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Looks sweet mang:beer:
> 
> How the fukc do you turn your wheels tho?


perfectly fine, doesn't rub at all was testing sharp turns earlier tonight, rolled fenders and the stretch helps.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

codergfx said:


> perfectly fine, doesn't rub at all was testing sharp turns earlier tonight, rolled fenders and the stretch helps.


Ha! would've never guessed 

Very few cars that low have snot under the hood too. I like:beer:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

whats your wheel/tire specs?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Ha! would've never guessed
> 
> Very few cars that low have snot under the hood too. I like:beer:


That's the idea :thumbup:



RodgertheRabit II said:


> whats your wheel/tire specs?


18x8.5 +20 front 18x9.5 +25 rear 215/35 all round

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

So 2 weeks ago dosed off while driving to work and ended up in the back of a truck... tow hitch + front end = cracked radiator support, broken headlamps, hood, bumper, and fenders. sent it off to paint today should be freshly resprayed in 2-3weeks. 

While recovering from the carnage decided to install SPM intercooler kit.... bumper fits much better. Shaving the rear hatch emblem and the new hood already shaved. So going for the badge less look.



IMG_9307 by txtdavid, on Flickr


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Updated Description and Added some more vids. Getting car back sometime next week! :laugh:


----------



## Boooost (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice build


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Boooost said:


> Nice build


 Thanks about to go pick the car back up its been to long


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Some pics from 2 days ago of the new look. 

 
IMG_0069 by txtdavid, on Flickr 

 
IMG_0031 by txtdavid, on Flickr 

 
IMG_0023 by txtdavid, on Flickr 

 
IMG_0061 by txtdavid, on Flickr 

 
IMG_0056 by txtdavid, on Flickr


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Some more photos from a meet i went to in SJ:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Update 7.9.2013

Boost @ 34 psi Blew 3rd gear again :banghead::banghead::banghead:

time to get a new gear set

oh yea car is now bagged. :laugh:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

34 PSI, gotta love corn... Can't even imagine what it feels like at 34psi:thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Just get an 02M and call it a day. You will thank me later.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

looks mean. are you running 34 psi on a gt3076? hows the turbo keeping up? I thought 30 was the safe max on these guys. must feel like a train  I demand video


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Just get an 02M and call it a day. You will thank me later.



im getting a 5 speed gear set better one this time cuz already invested into a peloquin lsd and dont wanna spend cash on a 02m clutch to hold all that power. not feeling the gear ratios of 02m either....



cruzanstx said:


> looks mean. are you running 34 psi on a gt3076? hows the turbo keeping up? I thought 30 was the safe max on these guys. must feel like a train  I demand video


the turbo is fine ive been running 32 for couple of months.... and 25+ for a year now.. just bumped it up a little recently. But afrs are steady 11.8. As far as intake temps go no serious increase in temp going from 32-34. Recently replaced fuel pump was leaning out on last dyno into the 13s cuz of dieng intank.

Mind you this is on a completely stock head, cams, valves, intake mani, etc. After tranny building a better head.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Any chance I could get you to share your warmup/cranking enrichment maps?

Would love to see a dyno at your boost level now


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> Any chance I could get you to share your warmup/cranking enrichment maps?
> 
> Would love to see a dyno at your boost level now


Yea next time i start up the laptop ill check it out.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> Any chance I could get you to share your warmup/cranking enrichment maps?
> 
> Would love to see a dyno at your boost level now


I second that.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Temporary tranny installed...Installed re-enforced clutch fork as well getting ready for Wekfest.

Soon a built gearset, and possibly twin disc clutchmasters coming in.
Shimmed the pivot ball by .126" while i was down there made it slightly better to disengage at high rpm but still past 6500 get lockouts :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Went to Wekfest 2013 in SJ

Here are some shots of new goodies:





2 x 1000w 12" flats, and a 2400watt amp
Custom Suade Box made by Pas Motorsports


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Looking good

Did you get my pm?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> Looking good
> 
> Did you get my pm?


replied man:thumbup:


----------



## MacklinVW (Feb 3, 2012)

i have a aww 1.8t that im planning on building. i got it from a crashed gti and im swaping everyting over to my 2.0 jetta. but was wondering what i would need to run a similar setup to this, i looked into getting the gt3071r or gtx version but whats the mod list and will i be able to reach the speed you had on your pull on the highway with a 5spd?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

My trannies are all 5spd

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Update: 9.2.2013

Picked up an Audi with a snapped tbelt so decided to build it as well. Going to run a retrofit i made of the IHI turbo of the 2009 Audi A4s, for a while anyways. Then switching over to my new GT3076r sitting in the parts pile haha :laugh:

So far what is going to be in the Audi motor,
Integrated Engineering Rods
Cat3651 Cams
Supertech Exhaust Valves
OEM intake valves
PagParts Upgraded Springs and Retainers
IHI turbo retrofit
Eurodyne Maestro E85 tune
840cc Injectors Siemens
All Brand new bearings
Custom Intercooler setup, Exhaust.
AWP block in a AUDI? The thermostat flange was 5mm bigger in AMB block so i machined the thermostat housing down to fit AWP block.
IE manual Tensioner
All emissions delete

All parts either I have or on the way. Couple pics for clicks.




Or maybe this T28? hmmm not sure about this one


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Not related to the build but couple BMWs that i did a photoshoot with.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Update: 9/24/13

Block is assembled and in..... waiting for arnold on the head parts...
Debating AC? or no AC?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

codergfx said:


> Update: 9/24/13
> 
> Block is assembled and in..... waiting for arnold on the head parts...
> Debating AC? or no AC?


Keep the AC man. Deleting it is a shortcut IMO


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Keep the AC man. Deleting it is a shortcut IMO


And you know this mannn!:thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Agreed, keep the ac


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Twopnt016v said:


> And you know this mannn!:thumbup:


Srs..

Deleting AC and power steering makes me cringe; as it's really butchering the car. 

If it's a real race car I get it. Otherwise; meh


----------



## Bann (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow this car is amazing, and f*cking quick.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Bann said:


> Wow this car is amazing, and f*cking quick.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man :beer:



Rod Ratio said:


> Srs..
> 
> Deleting AC and power steering makes me cringe; as it's really butchering the car.
> 
> If it's a real race car I get it. Otherwise; meh


well the gti i removed ac was never able to get it working correctly... anywho. The audi ac is perfectly fine and working so I will be keeping it. Just wanted to see what you guys had to say. :laugh:

Update: 9.29.2013

So i took the car for a drive out today... on my controller 86% duty cycle was around 30-32psi, drive it today only hitting 28 psi under same cycle, turned it up to 95% hitting 30psi with that...
Wondering if im developing a leak... hmmm leak tester comin soon weird.. Didnt see anything visually, inspected the piping


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Just ordered some more goodies for the Audi and my brothers car.

Bought a forge dual piston bov works perfect on stock management ended up running a green spring... soon to be stg2 once fmic is installed. 

Got AEM truboost, AEM EUGO, 80mm TB for AUDI.
N2MB wot box comin for the gti.:laugh:

Still waiting on @Pagparts for my head parts. Hopefully it wont take to much longer :banghead:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't tell me the picture guy doesn't have pics of this Audi:laugh:..


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Twopnt016v said:


> Don't tell me the picture guy doesn't have pics of this Audi:laugh:..


The paint job is faded like horribly but the picture with the radiator support off is the picture of the audi engine bay not showing the full car till its painted/ lowered/ on rims. hehe :laugh:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Whoever is interested peep the partout thread i got goin for another GTI

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10024652484/" title="IMG_2340 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7390/10024652484_ece4ab2aee_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_2340"></a>

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6147713-2003-vw-gti-complete-part-out!!


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the Wotbox installed last weekend haven't done any high boost testing but at low boost shifts are smooth as butter loving it! The auto ign cut option makes shifts perfect everytime. Vids coming up soon.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Why not use the nls on maestro?


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> Why not use the nls on maestro?


I remember he posted about having trouble along with many other that the nls on maestro wasn't working. Two step worked fine but it wouldn't stop the rpms when shifting.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

sponcar said:


> I remember he posted about having trouble along with many other that the nls on maestro wasn't working. Two step worked fine but it wouldn't stop the rpms when shifting.


i wasn't having trouble with the maestro it self worked perfectly fine until i started having high rpm engagement issues and needed to vary my shift times depending on how the tranny felt, and with maestro having only 1 timing setting i was unable to shift without rpms shooting up flawlessly.

However even with maestro working properly wotbox shifts are much more smooth, with maestro properly working rpms still shot up couple hunder rpms. The boost with wotbox does not stay as high as maestro because maestro retards timing quite a bit. Other than that wotbox works great.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Weighted my backseats today not counting the cushions 58lb:screwy:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

codergfx said:


> i wasn't having trouble with the maestro it self worked perfectly fine until i started having high rpm engagement issues and needed to vary my shift times depending on how the tranny felt, and with maestro having only 1 timing setting i was unable to shift without rpms shooting up flawlessly.
> 
> However even with maestro working properly wotbox shifts are much more smooth, with maestro properly working rpms still shot up couple hunder rpms. The boost with wotbox does not stay as high as maestro because maestro retards timing quite a bit. Other than that wotbox works great.


Got ya:beer:. I'm anxious for more videos. Can we watch them yet? :wave:opcorn:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Will be posting pics of the audi progres soon.... but here are a couple from last night.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10792100494/" title="IMG_2595 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3811/10792100494_3af93630b3_c.jpg" width="800" height="453" alt="IMG_2595"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10793253086/" title="IMG_2622 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3705/10793253086_48a26ec774_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_2622"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10753504523/" title="IMG_2574 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2888/10753504523_02dddb033f_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_2574"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10753624574/" title="IMG_2582 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7352/10753624574_f33aec0330_c.jpg" width="800" height="482" alt="IMG_2582"></a>


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

^^^ you nutty Cali guys driving heavily modded cars with no inspection !! Don't they confiscate cars out there for that!? :laugh:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ^^^ you nutty Cali guys driving heavily modded cars with no inspection !! Don't they confiscate cars out there for that!? :laugh:


haha


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ^^^ you nutty Cali guys driving heavily modded cars with no inspection !! Don't they confiscate cars out there for that!? :laugh:


Lol if you dont do anything stupid usually chances are pretty slim unless youre in a modified honda then you are screwed sir. :laugh:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Head almost done for the AUDI

http://instagram.com/p/grgM_yqaCk/


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

AMB motor and rest VW cranks look different.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11062642246/" title="IMG_2774 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5547/11062642246_389f78a90f_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_2774"></a>
AMB crank

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11062641106/" title="IMG_2820 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7332/11062641106_4b2d121b7e_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_2820"></a>
AWP crank

Having a little fun with my 50mm 1.8 lens
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11062667114/" title="IMG_2799 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3780/11062667114_1988aa7405_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_2799"></a>

Head is going on tomorrow!! Timing belt finally arrived.

New fitment with IDF plates:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11025045946/" title="IMG_2638 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3665/11025045946_e94825962a_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_2638"></a>


Little brothers car,
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11062545875/" title="IMG_2842 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3715/11062545875_90a797417f_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_2842"></a>
Going to be running a 50trim soon. Gotta flash it first.


----------



## th4tk1dsc0tty (Jan 30, 2012)

so you started out with unitronic tune then switched to eurodyne? I'm figuring out my build right now and my biggest thing is trying to figure out which tune i want to go with


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

th4tk1dsc0tty said:


> so you started out with unitronic tune then switched to eurodyne? I'm figuring out my build right now and my biggest thing is trying to figure out which tune i want to go with


There ARE other options available too


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> There ARE other options available too


From reading around Gonzo shelf tunes are pretty dope. At the time Gonzo wasn't available, and reason i went with Eurodyne because my intial goal was to write my self a e85 tune.

Side note blew 5th gear out under boost racing friday night.... bout to replace it today. Broke 2 gear pullers trying to get it out....

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11192426963/" title="IMG_3099 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5472/11192426963_0a24fb1c75_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_3099"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11192281685/" title="IMG_3133 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2827/11192281685_26628fcf5d_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_3133"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11192282495/" title="IMG_3103 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5502/11192282495_45e6658538_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_3103"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11192322536/" title="IMG_3101 by txtdavid, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3724/11192322536_a967ffb8f1_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_3101"></a>

Yea another 40-140mph run testing out my wotbox


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## Rumpelstilzchen (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ouch!





Rumpelstilzchen said:


>


Got few spare trannies to take 5th from no big deal should be up and running in no time ready to hit the air strip for some digs.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Couple Shots i took tonight with my new light setup.





Messing around haha



Couple vids for clicks:


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmmm very nice


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

2.0t mk2 said:


> Hmmm very nice


thank you thank you:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

And the Audi Runs..... little things to be done more pics coming soon. 







PS: the wire on the head has been relocated no more fire hazard :laugh:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

RIP another 02J...:banghead: :laugh:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

killer golf. what part of cali are you in?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

carsluTT said:


> killer golf. what part of cali are you in?



Yeah. I'm in cali too.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

carsluTT said:


> killer golf. what part of cali are you in?


Im pretty close to sacramento.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

So GTI is going back to stock, and getting sold. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## BlckPrl (May 1, 2007)

So does this mean there will be a parts thread? Super interested in what you are selling as you return it to stock.


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

codergfx said:


> Couple Shots i took tonight with my new light setup.


More info on the new lighting please


----------



## th4tk1dsc0tty (Jan 30, 2012)

how was daily driving this.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

th4tk1dsc0tty said:


> how was daily driving this.


just like any other car, felt good having the power when you need it though my commute used to be 100miles a day too on rough roads.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

The car's coming back to life soon, with a new owner. My little brother, going to be running a maxed out k03s setup with full bolt ons and e85. Sleeper engine bay for CA emissions :laugh:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Red car is finally finished, running my Stage 2 tune on 91 octane full bolt ons. Borla really makes it sounds nice.










The Grey car is now my little brothers also running my Stage 2 tune.



















The Grey one will be getting another transplant to a GT2871r, with a built bottom.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

why downsizing your turbo?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> why downsizing your turbo?


Im not the grey one is my brothers car now, going to limit power around 350-380 so he doesnt blow thru trannies like i did and so its essentially lagg less, my old 3076r setup is going into my mk2 shell i picked up:laugh: Gonna finish the B6 before i move on to the mk2 though!


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Some more pics for clicks of the RUBYMK4





and the old mk4


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

What I have been doing these past few months couple big turbo setups are going to be up and running real soon!:laugh:


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

What's the update on the audi??? Any pics ????

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

k00ldip said:


> What's the update on the audi??? Any pics ????
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yes sir audi has been swapped to manual, and big turbo setup is almost finished!








\

Crappy progress pic but have not taken any high def pics.


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

codergfx said:


> Yes sir audi has been swapped to manual, and big turbo setup is almost finished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gt30??? What size injectors and what tune are u planning on running? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

Build is wicked on a quickie why run gt3076r and not gtx 71r or 76r?? I have stroker still in 4 minds which garrett to choose.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

k00ldip said:


> Gt30??? What size injectors and what tune are u planning on running?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I'll be running 870cc injectors to start with on 91, have ID 1600s sitting for when I go full e85 again.



shaft6s9 said:


> Build is wicked on a quickie why run gt3076r and not gtx 71r or 76r?? I have stroker still in 4 minds which garrett to choose.


Thank you, and I got the second GT3076r with the tial housing basically free through a trade so, decided to run it since no one wanted to buy it. Still a semi budget build but it'll make some good ponies:laugh:

Side note: The old setup that was in the Grey Car will be going into my MK2


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

Update bump bro let's see them pics

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

k00ldip said:


> Update bump bro let's see them pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Aaaand it runs! check videos on instagram
https://www.instagram.com/ituneyoudrive/

sidenote: pulled the trigger on AEM standalone, let's get to tuning this thing!


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice !!!! Bout to start mine up

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

k00ldip said:


> Nice !!!! Bout to start mine up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


get those videos up :laugh: gotta extend my MAP sensor wires, reason it revs like crap.


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

I will so far this is where I stopped at









Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

Replaced that noodle soup fmic for 2 1/2 piping 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

k00ldip said:


> Replaced that noodle soup fmic for 2 1/2 piping
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


very nice! Drove mine around the block definitely missed the GT3076r sound


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

Precision guys will never understand 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

codergfx said:


> Aaaand it runs! check videos on instagram
> https://www.instagram.com/ituneyoudrive/
> 
> sidenote: pulled the trigger on AEM standalone, let's get to tuning this thing!


Kick ass, I wanna go aem when my car gets closer to getting done.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Kick ass, I wanna go aem when my car gets closer to getting done.


From the research I did looks like the PnP harness for the transverse might be off a couple pins from the Audi but just repin a couple wires and it should be good to go. I'll keep the progress updated should be receiving it next week.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

codergfx said:


> From the research I did looks like the PnP harness for the transverse might be off a couple pins from the Audi but just repin a couple wires and it should be good to go. I'll keep the progress updated should be receiving it next week.


Looking forward to it. I'll be transplanting my 20v into my r32 shell next winter and am going to most likely be going aem at that time. Pumped to see updates


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

What cams are you using? 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1980saltlife (Jun 18, 2015)

k00ldip said:


> I will so far this is where I stopped at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally got access to my vwvortex account will start posting updates real soon!
The B6 A4 I was building got crushed by a tree, will have to revamp that project asap.:banghead:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

It has been a while guys, many many things have been going on. Haven't had time to follow up with the build thread or my youtube channel. Also have been having account issues with since the last password reset vwvortex pulled on us. All is well, builds have been moving forward....

This is my roster as of today:

1995 BMW E36


















































2003 Audi A4 (RIP crushed by tree)

























2004 Audi A4 (Shell to replace the crushed shell)

2002 Audi TT Quattro 

2002 Volkswagen GTI (aka Ruby)


























2010 Audi A4 Wagon (Daily)


























Currently working on getting the TT ready for the track! Soon will have the heart out of the grey car in it and kicking hard! Won't be doing E85 this time around, will be running 91 and W&M on AEM infinity standalone. Have lots and lots of parts to take pictures of still. Will be posting progress more often...


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking forward to your results with aem infinity and water meth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Looking forward to your results with aem infinity and water meth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do! :beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice lineup


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Nice lineup


Thank You! :beer:


----------

